# Are Locusts nocturnal?



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

Whenever I feed my baby beardie, a few crickets escape hs feeding tub, and hide in his viv. They conceal themselves away until night and then all come out when the beardie is asleep, which worries me. Would locusts do the same, or would they be active during the day and asleep at night?


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

not sure. I'm never leaving any of the locust running around the viv. they will eat and if they not hungry anymore, i wont leave any in.

they prefer to munch on salads more often than live food.

btw don't leave any crickets in the viv over night. they nasty little bugger can start biting your beardie over night.


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

yep i think they are :devil:


----------



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

sushigeezer said:


> btw don't leave any crickets in the viv over night. they nasty little bugger can start biting your beardie over night.


Yeah, that's easier said than done with tiny crickets though, that's why i'm thinking of changing over to locusts!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I always found the reverse but maybe thats just me. They make a lot more noise in the day but they do crawl about a bit at night.


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

locusts and roaches are the safer option. Or you could put the beardie in the pot with a few crickets to eat then take him/her out after they've had there fill. Crickets WILL nibble on your dragon whilst its sleeping.


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah i had crickets escape me and they lived in my viv until i emptied it to catch them as they only came out at night!


----------



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

TCReptile said:


> locusts and roaches are the safer option. Or you could put the beardie in the pot with a few crickets to eat then take him/her out after they've had there fill. Crickets WILL nibble on your dragon whilst its sleeping.


 
Ok, so even if the locusts are nocturnal, it's a bit safer cos they definitely won't try and nibble my beardie?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

locusts dont bite, they be sick on stuff, roaches!


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

locusts arn't nocturnal - we'll their not in the wild anyway!


----------



## lin (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi locus normally calm down at night,i don't know if they are asleep or not as there eyes are to small to see if they are shut ha ha.They go up to rest on the wires of the light at night, then prepare for the next day of fun and frolic of outjumping my bd. I gave up on the crickets as i used to think that i had removed them at night to find i had missed a couple that had given my bd a nip just above the eye after that my bd lost interest in them and didn't feed on them. lin


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Locusts are not nocturnal, you can tell as thier eyes darken at night.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 13, 2008)

not as far as i know


----------

